# Lighting question



## generalzod34 (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi all, wondering if I have to much light on my 29 gallon tank. I currently have a finnex 24/7 planted Plus only used on max light and I also have a fluorescent light fixture with two 17w aqueon t8 daylight bulbs, these are on a timer set for 4 on 4 off 4 on 12 off. Pressurized Co2, PPS pro fertilization daily, plants kept, dwarf sag, 
cryptocoryne parva, S.repens, Anubias nana, jungle Val, myrio green, Hygrophila salicifolia, and Vesuvius sword.

Thanks


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

One Planted Plus light will give you about 60-65 PAR at the substrate level. That is high light, or possibly high medium light. In either case it is plenty of light to grow all of the plants you have. You need a relatively high CO2 level to use that much light and not have lots of algae problems.

How are you adjusting your CO2 bubble rate? You need around 30-40 ppm of CO2 for that much light. You can measure how much you have, with enough accuracy, by measuring the pH of the tank water after the CO2 is off for about 12 or more hours. Then measure the pH after the CO2 is on for at least 3 hours. The ppm of CO2 will be about 3 times 10 raised to the drop in pH power. For example, if the pH drops from 7.0 to 6.0 with the CO2 on, you would have about 3 x 10 to the first power, or 30 ppm. If it drops from 7.0 to 6.2, you would have about 20 ppm, and if it drops from 7.0 to about 5.8, you would have about 45 ppm.

In my opinion the PPS method for dosing fertilizers isn't the best for high light tanks. Much better is the EI method - http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fertilizing/15225-estimative-index-dosing-guide.html


----------



## generalzod34 (Nov 16, 2017)

I tried to search for par on the finnex 24/7 planted Plus and found many different answers, some low light, some low-med light so idk, the light is 18” above the substrate, also the EI method I did look into that but I’m not to hip on 50% weekly water changes because I do not use tap water.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

This is how I estimated the PAR from your 30 inch long Planted Plus light, at 18 inches from the substrate.


----------



## generalzod34 (Nov 16, 2017)

Oh sweet! I never seen that chart, so I’m at 60 par with the planted + 24/7 which is high light. Fluorescent is coming off lol, and my Co2 is at 30ppm ph is 7.0 without Co2 and 6.0 with Co2..


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Please let us know how it works out with just the one Finnex Planted Plus light.


----------



## supperfish (Oct 10, 2016)

A 29 gallon fish tank is usually 18" high and based on the PAR values of the Finnex Planted+ 24/7, one fixture provides enough light (or more light) for even high light level plants in your tank.


----------



## tysonjames (Sep 6, 2019)

I have read about the Finnex Planted Plus 24/7 LED Light. Is it really the best option to go with.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

tysonjames said:


> I have read about the Finnex Planted Plus 24/7 LED Light. Is it really the best option to go with.


Welcome to APC! There are several good LED lights available now, so I wouldn't say any of them are the "best", but many of them are good. I used a Planted + light and was very pleased with it.


----------



## Am2020 (Sep 10, 2019)

Not too much lighting. Better to have intense lighting but shorter photo period, than weak lighting on too long.

I'd suggest keeping the LED towards the front, for your shorter plants, and the T8's towards the back for the taller plants.

I have my old SPS reef tank diy LED lighting on my 55 without any problems. Its pumping about 250 watts of full spectrum 3 watt diodes, and I could probably add more lights if I wanted. Once the leaves break the surface that's a different story. They can't grow out of water because the lighting is so iintense.the leaves turn white and stunted.


----------

